# Pivit Components (Specs?)



## ramblinger (Mar 10, 2008)

The short of it...
Can someone help me find out specs for the Pivit brand components that come with Haro bikes? I'm looking to replace them, but I want to compare them to the new components I'm looking at. Any help is greatly appreciated.


The long of it...
So... I bought a Haro Sonix Lt frame last year from an amazing local bike shop. The rest of the bike was built up with Pivit components off of another Haro, a Shift I believe. I did this to lower the initial cost of the bike. At the time I didn't want to invest a lot of money on anything other than the frame. I told myself that I would wait to upgrade everything after I decided that I was going to ride enough to warrant emptying my pockets.

Long story short... I love the bike, I love to ride, and the trails in my local area have been expanded tenfold!

So now it's time to replace these Pivit Components. I have my eyes on a lot of Hope gear and a few things from Chris King. Basically, I'm trying to make the bike lighter but more durable at the same time. I've been comparing specs on most of the components I'm looking at, but I can't find the specs on the Pivit brand components that are on my bike! Does anybody know where to look? No reviews on MTBR. I couldn't find anything on Haro's website either. If you google them, it's as if they don't exist. A little help please.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Never heard of them....*



ramblinger said:


> The short of it...
> Can someone help me find out specs for the Pivit brand components that come with Haro bikes? I'm looking to replace them, but I want to compare them to the new components I'm looking at. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> The long of it...
> ...


I've never heard of Pivit. Regardless, Ride them until they break. Replace them when they break.


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

It looks like the Pivit componets are the stem, bars, seatpost, and hubs. I am guessing they are Kalloy's or some other generic parts with a different logo.

Those parts are probably kinda heavy, but totally functional. I would leave them alone.

If you are looking for a serious performace upgrade, look into upgrading the wheels. Nice hubs (DT Swiss, Hope, XTR), nice rims, and double butted spokes can be had for $500 upward. You will notice the performance instantly.

A new stem and seatpost you will notice when you are looking at the bike, and that's it.

That frame deserves a good fork, brakes and wheelset before anything else.

To me the most important parts of the bike are:

Most important
Frame, fork, shock, brakes, wheels, tires, saddle

Next important
Cranks, shifters, derailleurs, cassette

Least important
Stem, bars, seatpost


----------



## ramblinger (Mar 10, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> I've never heard of Pivit.


Haha... well, I'm glad I'm not the only one that was in the dark about this "brand".



Ken in KC said:


> Regardless, Ride them until they break. Replace them when they break.


That is my philosophy too! Believe me, I would definitely ride them until they break, if I didn't...
1. Have a friend that really wants/needs to get a new bike. He can only afford a nice frame for now... if that. So anything that I take off my bike (that's still functional), I'm going to give it to him (he doesn't know this yet). So by replacing the headset, stem, wheelset, rotors, fork, clamps, etc. He's well on his way to having a new bike.

2. Have a great local bike shop that is currently getting closeout prices on some of these components, and not marking them up significantly. In some cases the components are cheaper than JensonUSA or PricePoint. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the help though. I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## ramblinger (Mar 10, 2008)

laurenlex said:


> It looks like the Pivit componets are the stem, bars, seatpost, and hubs. I am guessing they are Kalloy's or some other generic parts with a different logo.
> 
> Those parts are probably kinda heavy, but totally functional. I would leave them alone.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I figured they were generics with a "haro only" logo slapped on them.



laurenlex said:


> If you are looking for a serious performace upgrade, look into upgrading the wheels. Nice hubs (DT Swiss, Hope, XTR), nice rims, and double butted spokes can be had for $500 upward. You will notice the performance instantly.
> 
> A new stem and seatpost you will notice when you are looking at the bike, and that's it.


Yeah, I'm on that track right now too. I've got a set of Hope Hubs picked out (Bulbs), DT Swiss double butted spokes, and narrowing down my choices on Mavic Rims. The local bike shop is going to lace them up for me soon. I think I'll put on the Specialized Armadillos too. Probably the light one... the "Captains" I think they're called.



laurenlex said:


> That frame deserves a good fork, brakes and wheelset before anything else.


Yeah, I just replaced the RockShox Tora 289, with a Fox TALAS RLC fork. That was the first Major upgrade. I'm glad I did it too. I'm still dialing it in, but I love it so far.



laurenlex said:


> To me the most important parts of the bike are:
> 
> Most important
> Frame, fork, shock, brakes, wheels, tires, saddle
> ...


Thank you for posting this! I'm glad to know I'm not crazy when all my buddies are saying "yeah, pimp it out first!" and I tell them no. Honestly, it doesn't matter how color coordinated and shiny your bike is... if you're popping gears, losing chains, and can't stop on downhills you're not going to look good! The guys as the LBS are telling me the same things too. Except they know I'm planning on giving away all the components I take off my bike to a friend that doesn't have anything... in that case even the "least important" components become the "most important".

Thanks again! I appreciate you taking the time to do this.


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

ramblinger said:


> Thanks again! I appreciate you taking the time to do this.


No problem. I understand why people would upgrade a seatpost and stem. It's relatively cheap, can be done in 10 minutes with allen wrenches, and looks better. But spending $160 to lighten the bike 1/4 of a pound is one of the last things to do, not the first, IMO.


----------



## ramblinger (Mar 10, 2008)

laurenlex said:


> No problem. I understand why people would upgrade a seatpost and stem. It's relatively cheap, can be done in 10 minutes with allen wrenches, and looks better. But spending $160 to lighten the bike 1/4 of a pound is one of the last things to do, not the first, IMO.


I just got back from the LBS and we're doing the wheelset first. I just have to decide on a good rim. I've got a Hope hub (Bulb), Double Butted Spokes (DT Swiss), and we're doing some research on a Sun Ringle' SOS rim or D.T. Swiss EX 5.1

I want a good mix of a solid cross country rim, that can take a 4 foot drop on a regular basis. 

Have any other suggestions?

So major stuff like the wheelset will be taken care of before all the flashy and light weight stuff is put on.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ramblinger said:


> I just got back from the LBS and we're doing the wheelset first. I just have to decide on a good rim. I've got a Hope hub (Bulb), Double Butted Spokes (DT Swiss), and we're doing some research on a Sun Ringle' SOS rim or D.T. Swiss EX 5.1
> 
> I want a good mix of a solid cross country rim, that can take a 4 foot drop on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


My wheelset is DT Swiss 5.1 rims to hope bulbs, and DT Swiss comps spokes, it's pretty nice.


----------



## ramblinger (Mar 10, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> My wheelset is DT Swiss 5.1 rims to hope bulbs, and DT Swiss comps spokes, it's pretty nice.


Excellent.

Someone that has a very similar setup to what I'm looking at. Do you mind to answer a few questions?
-How long have you had them?
-What kind of riding are you doing?
-Can they take a 5 foot drop on a regular basis? Not one right after the other, but definitely two or three every ride?
-What do you not like about them?


----------

